# New L.A. Meetup Group



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi, all!

Farley and I have relocated to L.A., and I miss watching all the white furballs run in circles together at the NYC Maltese Meetup events, so I've started the L.A. Maltese Meetup Group. Not sure how many on SM are in the area, but I'd love to meet you! The group is brand-new, and there isn't an official meet scheduled yet, but I hope to get one on the calendar shortly. Please check it out if you're interested! B)

The L.A. Maltese Meetup Group


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very awesome! There are a few of us who try to get together when there are dog shows in the LA area - it's always so fun to have the dogs meet up and play!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh, how fun! I would love to join you the next time you get together!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah, I always wanted to start a Malt Meetup when I lived in L.A.! Sounds very fun.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hi Jennifer, my name is GG and I would love to get together. From The OC driving to LA can be a biatch! But I will try. The drag queen bingo sounds like it will be a blast!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Zooeysmom, sorry we missed you! 

GG, would love to meet you sometime! The drag queen bingo was posted by a group member who volunteers with the animal shelter the fund-raiser is for. I think the event happens often, for various charities, and gets VERY crowded! I'm going to miss it this week, but a friend tells me it's over-the-top and a lot of fun. I'm hoping to get a pup playdate on the schedule soon, possibly at the Zoom Room Hollywood. Farley absolutely loves it there.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey petula! Me and my Zeus are in south west LA! we'd love to join you and farley for a meetup!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd love to go to meet-ups when my schedule permits... I'm north of LA in Ventura County but meet with other friends scattered throughout SoCal so going to LA isn't unusual for me. As Stacy said, there is a group of us that get together at various California shows, and I think this will be another reason to get the fluffy together!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler and I would love to get together in the LA area!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad there's some interest! I'm looking into places to meet now. Farley and I go to the Zoom Room Hollywood about once a week for a private gym, which basically means he gets the run of a nice large inside area with some agility equipment in it for a half hour. For a tiny, tiny price, two more dogs can join him. If anyone who lives close would be interested in joining us, let me know!


----------



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes! I'm in Pasadena and would love to get together for doggie play dates!
At some point, I would also like to meet other maltese owners who might be interested in dog sitting our fluffs in exchange for dog sitting your fluffs when you go on vacation. 
We usually take our dogs on vacation with us, but we may go out of the country later this year....


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Just curious, did this meetup ever come to fruition?


----------

